# casper805 build up



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

heres a bratz frame that i have started to do today


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice, got anymore progress of how u made the tank


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i did it like 3 hours a go i just cut the top peice how i wanted it and started doing the sides its easy but im still going to add some shit on top of the tank so it wont be like the rest :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

is that what the parts are going on im making u


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

nope there going on my trike with hydros is just im waiting on the parts to start on the frame heres the trike


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

didnt you want some custom brackets for a love seat?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah PM me


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looks real good


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 14 2006, 12:47 AM~5044008
> *heres a bratz frame that i have started to do today
> *


for the sides of the tank, does the bottom have to be curved to fit on the frame or if you leave the edge straight will it fit? Also can you post some pictures of the bondo process as you do it? Thanks Homie


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

i really like that tank man


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

nice


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

looks nice but the tanks pissed as a cunt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 14 2006, 12:47 AM~5044008
> *heres a bratz frame that i have started to do today
> *


not to be mean but the right side looks a lot lower than the left side


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 14 2006, 02:43 PM~5047167
> *not to be mean but the right side looks a lot lower than the left side
> *


I dont think the other side is welded on yet


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 14 2006, 04:10 PM~5047773
> *I dont think the other side is welded on yet
> *


nevermind


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 14 2006, 02:43 PM~5047167
> *not to be mean but the right side looks a lot lower than the left side
> *


nicer way of saying what i said


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 14 2006, 03:24 AM~5044835
> *for the sides of the tank, does the bottom have to be curved to  fit on the frame or if you leave the edge straight will it fit?  Also can you post some pictures of the bondo process as you do it?  Thanks Homie
> *


nope i just cut the peices and welded them to the original bars is just that as bend the metal it get the curved but it aint hard at all and yeah i'll post pics of the bondo work when its ready :cheesy:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5047167
> *not to be mean but the right side looks a lot lower than the left side
> *


nope it aint lower it just the pic dont no why but i'll get better pics later


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

it looks higher than the frame
should look like mine  
[attachmentid=502230]


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

its just since you have the body work done it looks better


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

but mine isnt leaning over


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i no because the frame that i got in the pic is leaning to side because i couldnt stand it strait so i was using a chainguard to stand it up to take a pic


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ok take a picture directly from the back


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i cant no more because im welding some thing on the top so you have to wait to later on today so u can see it


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ok thats


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 14 2006, 03:16 PM~5047836
> *it looks higher than the frame
> should look like mine
> [attachmentid=502230]
> *


he wants his diffrent :uh: :angry:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 14 2006, 04:12 PM~5047791
> *nope i just cut the peices and welded them to the original bars is just that as bend the metal it get the curved but it aint hard at all and yeah i'll post pics of the bondo work when its ready :cheesy:
> *


ight thanks homie.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

im thinking of looking for a skull and cut it in half and mold it to the tank :0


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

What color is it gonna be?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

dont no yet will see when the body work is done to see what color will bring the design out more


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 14 2006, 10:56 PM~5050908
> *:biggrin:
> *


fuking nice :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 14 2006, 04:14 PM~5047812
> *nope it aint lower it just the pic dont no why but i'll get better pics later
> *


ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks similar 2 my tank...a lil.. same style but i like it tho....
[attachmentid=503772]


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yours looks 10 times better


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NICE JOB ON THE TANK DUDE :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 15 2006, 02:10 PM~5054406
> *yours looks 10 times better
> *


naw i like dat tank.. its nice cuz its different from da rest.....just alot of metal fab.. and some body filler


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks homie all props to 805 lowrider cruiser cause hes the one thats building it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

more picture coming tomorow


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:0 NEW PICTURES ARE COMING


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

im not done but heres a pic of the skirt
the fender looks a little off but its because its just tacked need to put the crank and star and chain to aline the fender right for it wont rub


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

need lil bondo and dam it will look good


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :biggrin: j/p looks tight


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

are you going to do a rear fender


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah i need to weld the designs on the fender but i need to make sure the tire aint going to rub


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

true true im doing a fender for my homie to :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TIGHT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WILL THAT DESIGHN POP MY BACK TIRES


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

FUCK CHIVAS


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

fuck chivas i dont like chivas is and eagle stomping on the chivas its all about AMERICA uffin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

FUCK YEAH STOMP THAT HEAD


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2006, 10:25 PM~5146992
> *WILL THAT DESIGHN POP MY BACK TIRES
> *


no :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

FUCK YOU PUSSY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking god.. nice work dude.. im liking this frame alot...


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks :biggrin: the pink paint job on the bike you did is tight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 29 2006, 11:48 PM~5147126
> *thanks :biggrin: the pink paint job on the bike you did is tight
> *


thankx.. but its purple... its my shity ass camera fone


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

ops :happysad:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

frame looks great good job man ..are you going to cut out the bottom pole and put something else on there


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this frame is coming out real good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Mar 30 2006, 12:28 AM~5147277
> *frame looks great good job man ..are you going to cut out the bottom pole and put something else on there
> *


YEAH


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Mar 29 2006, 11:28 PM~5147277
> *frame looks great good job man ..are you going to cut out the bottom pole and put something else on there
> *


yeah you guys just going to have to wait


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 29 2006, 11:36 PM~5147297
> *this frame is coming out real good!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

A Homie the bike is coming out bad ass hit me up if u need a painter


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fucking nice :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: j/p fucking nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

IM BORED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Respect man :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

me too, nice job there


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

what the fuck were you guys doing awake at 3 in the morning :ugh: :scrutinize: 


























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 16 2006, 09:14 AM~5252896
> *what the fuck were you guys doing awake at 3 in the morning :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was talking to breez. i dont know about casper cuz he wasent on when we where on cuz breez was looking for him to ask him if he saw the frame that they r doing for her son.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah were is the picture


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2006, 03:37 PM~5254709
> *yeah were is the picture
> *


in the rollerz only post on the lowrider general forum its page 880


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn Casper another bike id like to seee done wene the debute of this one Made 2 Envy


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

april 23 or the 29th


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin: i cant wait


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

me either


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2006, 04:28 PM~5254882
> *april 23 or the 29th
> *


i dont belive its going to be done at this paste :nono: :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

that fool should hurry up


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

*good job bro i like the frame alot keep up the good work *:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2006, 05:18 PM~5255123
> *that fool should hurry up
> *


well maybe if u show him the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ he will :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

i know huh i already have it all he has to do is show it to me done


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

heres a little update start fiberglassing and bondo work tomarrow night after grinding


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 16 2006, 05:16 PM~5255113
> *i dont belive its going to be done at this paste    :nono:  :dunno:
> *


you should worry about your self and not caspers bike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2006, 06:40 PM~5255538
> *i know huh i already have it all he has to do is show it to me done
> *


you better have the money when its done because you aint taking it till i get the money


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

metal kind of rusted but shit its looking nice :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now now now lets get along


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i no but it will grind of so im not worried about that i have better things to worry about like if this pussy is going to have the money :0














































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 19 2006, 10:11 PM~5276362
> *you better have the money when its done because you aint taking it till i get the money
> *


FOOL YOU JUST HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING IT DONE BY FRIDAY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 19 2006, 10:09 PM~5276342
> *you should worry about your self and not caspers bike
> *


worry about what mine is getting done :uh: i belive casper wants his bike by sunday or next week and by the looks its not going to be done or is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

it will get done when time is right


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

hay you ever leave that frame outside unsupervised so that i can jack it :around: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

shit come and get its not like if casper is going to do shit


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 19 2006, 10:14 PM~5276386
> *it will get done when time is right
> *


THE RIGHT TIME IS ON FRIDAY


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 19 2006, 10:15 PM~5276389
> *hay you ever leave that frame outside unsupervised so that i can jack it :around:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


j/p :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

even if its done by friday its useless because you ain't going to win shit on primer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 19 2006, 10:16 PM~5276397
> *shit come and get its not like if casper is going to do shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

wy do's he need it on friday :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 19 2006, 10:18 PM~5276414
> *even if its done by friday its useless because you ain't going to win shit on primer :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont trip he might not go in primer if is done


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

hey did you hear about the car show this weakend at santa barbra on state streat :0


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah is a high school car show if in not wrong


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

naw whers that 1 gana be  the 1 im talking about is the state streat in santa barbra its the main streat in santa barbra


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i heared in the radio in the morning that its going to be a funraiser for a high school to go to washington or something like that


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

what station 103.3 the vibe :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

shit i dont pay attention to the stations when i hear it but it might be not sure may it be the same show that im talking about


----------



## ROLLING LOW (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 19 2006, 08:56 PM~5276254
> *heres a little update start fiberglassing and bondo work tomarrow night  after grinding
> *



:barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

casper will have a better bike that u can only have in ur dream fuker


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 10:12 PM~5290530
> *:barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


post your bike bitch :uh: :angry:  :nono: :guns: :machinegun: :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 22 2006, 01:12 AM~5290530
> *:barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


god i hate newbies :uh: 



btw looks madd good man :thumbsup: thats sum sick shit


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

progress is lookin good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 10:12 PM~5290530
> *:barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey raul have u done anything to johnnys bike :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 21 2006, 10:32 PM~5290647
> *god i hate newbies :uh:
> btw looks madd good man  :thumbsup: thats sum sick shit
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 21 2006, 10:52 PM~5290736
> *hey raul have u done anything to johnnys bike :uh:
> *


no why


----------



## ROLLING LOW (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 21 2006, 09:52 PM~5290736
> *hey raul have u done anything to johnnys bike :uh:
> *


who the fuck is raul :buttkick:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 10:55 PM~5290763
> *who the fuck is raul  :buttkick:
> *


who the fuck are you to know :0 :angry: :uh:


----------



## ROLLING LOW (Apr 2, 2006)

your daddy bitch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ROLLING LOW (Apr 2, 2006)

why the fuck your laughing at you stupid ass


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 11:00 PM~5290782
> *your daddy bitch  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck you stupid mutherfucker was up naw bitch :0 :angry: :guns:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 21 2006, 10:54 PM~5290754
> *no why
> *


cuz its kind of weir the name is almost the same as scraping low and johnny told me he said or u said he had a trike with hydros in Oxnard


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5290788
> *why the fuck your laughing at you stupid ass
> *


shut the fuck up bitch fucking newbe


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 10:55 PM~5290763
> *who the fuck is raul  :buttkick:
> *


dont fucking worry about it ok


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 21 2006, 11:04 PM~5290797
> *cuz its kind of weir the name is almost the same as scraping low and johnny told me he said or u said he had a trike with hydros in Oxnard
> *



who has a trike with hydros :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLING LOW_@Apr 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5290788
> *why the fuck your laughing at you stupid ass
> *


who the fuck u talking like that to?


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fuck if i saw that fool face to face i would throw it down :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ey are you fools homies with 805ferny :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YEAH WHY


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

just wandering :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 21 2006, 11:11 PM~5290832
> *ey are you fools homies with 805ferny :dunno:
> *



let me guess hes talking shit to you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fuck ye tell that bi*$% to shet the fuck up j/p uffin: just wandering


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5290823
> *fuck if i saw that fool face to face i would throw it down :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


if thats what he wants i would too


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

rolling low where do u live?????????????????????????????????


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

that fool probly shit his pants when i sed that and he had to log off :twak:  :guns:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 21 2006, 11:23 PM~5290862
> *rolling low where do u live?????????????????????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: come out come out wear ever you are bitch :twak: :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

He says he lives in TJ but we will find out just watch


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 21 2006, 11:05 PM~5290808
> *who has a trike with hydros  :dunno:
> *


that his cousin or something like that but ill find out let me do some research


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 21 2006, 11:44 PM~5290957
> *that his cousin or something like that but ill find out let me do some research
> *


its kind of weired cuz when they told me that, that trike with hydros was at the trailers by where i live i went and didnt find anything and the ones that said that the bike was there in the trailers where at 805lowridercruise house. so rolling low is some one trying to cover up there old name by making another. :0 :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i didnt say shit ferny told me that there was a yellow trike with hydros at the trailers and it was from malditos car club but i didnt see it un less if it was the old chrome one they had at the center point mall years back :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 22 2006, 11:50 PM~5295502
> *i didnt say shit ferny told me that there was a yellow trike with hydros at the trailers and it was from malditos car club but i didnt see it un less if it was the old chrome one they had at the center point  mall years back  :dunno:
> *


oh, but its kind o a consecuence that that foo rolling low told johnny yesterday about that bike and it show up around here the next day   it could be some one started another screen name and trying to cover up his other name but i dont know. all i know its that its kind of weired and some one is just trying do fuck with us by making another name cuz of all the stuff that johnny told me but i dont know. :dunno: :dunno: and when he called me right after he hung up with ferny i was coming from the shop so i passed by ferny's then sleepes nd not one was out then he called me back and said u also told him about the trike and saw fernys bike right outside your house so i dont get it if both of u guys called him around the same time so i dont know :uh: :uh: :uh: any ways ill go to yur house tommorow


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

BACK TO THE TOPIC 

HERES SOME PICS OF THE BODYWORK IN THE FRONT IT WAS ONLY AN HOURS WORK SO NOT ALOT WAS DONE


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

nice work man


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 23 2006, 10:36 PM~5301083
> *BACK TO THE TOPIC
> 
> HERES SOME PICS OF THE BODYWORK IN THE FRONT IT WAS ONLY AN HOURS WORK SO NOT ALOT WAS DONE
> ...


 damn i d like to see tihs bike done :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wat size is this bike.. it looks big..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i belive its a 20 brats frame lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. thays bad ass...


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowlowforever06 (Aug 10, 2005)

how much did u pay fior thje bratz bike there like 85 bucks around here


----------



## lowlowforever06 (Aug 10, 2005)

how much did u pay fior thje bratz bike there like 85 bucks around here


----------



## lowlowforever06 (Aug 10, 2005)

how much did u pay fior thje bratz bike there like 85 bucks around here


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

I GOT IT FROM MY HOMIE FOR 30


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2006, 12:24 PM~5304098
> *i belive its a 20 brats frame lol
> *


yeah thats wat it is


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

LG FRESNO BIKE PICS 123» 7 135 socios b.c. prez 1,630 Today, 07:02 PM
Last post by: casper805 
casper805 build up 123» 9 172 805 lowridercruiser 2,854 Today, 07:00 PM
Last post by: casper805 
Ozzylowrider Build Up 123» 5 
about the 4th Project now 84 ozzylowrider 1,336 Today, 06:58 PM
Last post by: casper805 
b-day project 123» 10 
its a schwinn 192 show-bound 3,070 Today, 06:57 PM
Last post by: casper805 
Flashlight Delight......~Redo~....... 123» 9 
THe NeW BuilD Up.. 176 Flash_LuxuriouS 2,859 Today, 06:56 PM
Last post by: casper805 
PIC'S FROM DOWENY CAR SHOW 123 
OLD MEMORIES(EASTSIDE) 43 CUTLESSSWANGIN 520 Today, 06:54 PM
Last post by: casper805 
THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB 123» 10 
V.C..O.C.....CHAPS..... 199 CUTLESSSWANGIN 2,763 Today, 06:53 PM
Last post by: casper805 
post up bikes with 123» 6 
hydros, speakers, and kustom forks 101 casper805 1,706 Today, 06:38 PM
Last post by: casper805 
Oxnard Finest Bikes 123» 12 
Bikes 223 LOWRIDING 805 JR 6,417 Today, 06:16 PM
Last post by: casper805 

DAMN QUIT WHORIN FOOL LOL


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

fool its not my fault no body postsup anything new and why dont you talk shit to tony o when he does the same thing or when other people do the same thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Apr 26 2006, 06:06 PM~5320423
> *LG FRESNO BIKE PICS  123» 7  135  socios b.c. prez 1,630 Today, 07:02 PM
> Last post by: casper805
> casper805 build up  123» 9  172  805 lowridercruiser 2,854 Today, 07:00 PM
> ...


 :0


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

frame is sick homie..cant wait to see it done


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 26 2006, 07:13 PM~5320473
> *fool its not my fault no body postsup anything new and why dont you talk shit to tony o when he does the same thing or when other people do the same thing
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Apr 26 2006, 08:02 PM~5320730
> *frame is sick homie..cant wait to see it done
> *


me either


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 26 2006, 08:13 PM~5320473
> *fool its not my fault no body postsup anything new and why dont you talk shit to tony o when he does the same thing or when other people do the same thing
> *


I wasnt talkin shit homie i was playin with you.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

I NOE HOMIE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

back casper


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos Casper?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YUP


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 09:18 PM~5871556
> *Whos Casper?
> *


THE GHOST!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

When you planning to have this Trike done


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

HURRY WHITH IT ALREADY, I ALREADY FINISHED MY HOLE TRIKE :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LET ME SEE IT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOK IN MY TOPIC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 08:44 PM~5871723
> *THE GHOST!!
> *


OH!, its the fucker that left for along time and didnt say whats up. :wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 10:29 PM~5872026
> *OH!, its the fucker that left for along time and didnt say whats up.  :wave:
> *


bingo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 30 2006, 07:39 PM~5870951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

rip


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2009, 01:37 AM~14090657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2006, 02:18 AM~5044178
> *looks cool
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 02:28 AM~14090852
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:roflmao: did show-bound just quote on his own quote :rofl:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

frame disappeared better then the friendly ghost :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------

